# die krauthis  in roermond



## krauthi (16. Januar 2005)

hallo boardies

nun der bericht von meiner ersten bootstour
dank der lieben unterstützung von Lachsy sind wir anstatt hatenboer nach marina oolderhuuske gefahren zum einslippen 
dort angekommen (viel zu früh) musste wir leider noch etwas warten bis aufgemacht wurde und man sich ein slippkarte kaufen konnte 
gemacht getan ab an die slippstelle nun ja da es für mich ( uns ) das erste mal war einzuslippen hatten wir dan auch noch das glück das die slippstelle am wasserrand gefroren war 
so das ich nicht so richtig bis an die wasserkannte konnte ich habe das boot im dezember gebraucht gekauft und weiß nicht wie lange es schon auf dem trailer gelegen hat aufjedenfall saß es auf den auflegern sehr fest und wir hatten mühe es vom trailer zu bekommen
was uns dan aber trotzdem gelang 
boot war nun im wasser und auto geparkt also gings ab auf wasser 
nun test des motors ok der lief und wie es sich für eine zweitakter gehört viellllllll qualm *lach
wir packten unsere sachen aus und fingen an zu angeln anfangs haben wir uns an jan dibbets dran gehangen und da wor er angelte haben wir das auch gemacht ich habe von lachsy das x 51 bekommen aber war so schlau mir die beschreibung nicht richtig durch zu lesen so kahm was kommen musste ich habe mir alles verstellt und fischte nun im trüben
aber das hat uns nicht davon abgehalten vier zander zu fangen
drei kleine und eine so um die 65-70 ( natürlich alles releast)
im großen und ganze war es ein wunderbarer tag nur ging mir die ganze zeit durch den kopf wie klappt das gleich mit dem ausslippen
und es kahm was kommen musste 
boot am steg angelegt und auto geholt nun ja da ich keinerlei erfahrung habe mit hänger oder trailer braucht ich erst mal eine zeit bis ich den trailer dan mal gerade im wasser hatte 
aber das wahr ja noch nicht mal das schlimme das boot rutsche nicht über die träger rechts und links 
gezogen wie die bekloppten aber nichts rürte sich (stahlseilwinde)
dan kahm jan und sein kolege dazu und haben uns tatkräftig unterstützt nach einweisung und ratschlägen hatte wir dan mein auto so weit im wasser stehen das ich an meiner fahrerseite schon die wasserkannte hatte aber der trailer war nun so tief das das boot drüber ging uind ich konnte nun aus dem wasser auffahren 
danach hatten wir noch ein nettes gespräch mit jan und ich kann sagen das ist ein feiner kerl dem mann blind vertrauen könnte ( habe noch einiges mit ihm vor )der möchte nun in hatenboer eine eigenen bootverein aufmachen aber dazu wird hier bestimmt von ihm was geschrieben werden

eins ist im moment klar als erstes wird der trailer mit slipprollen oder sowas ausgerüstet oder ein neuer trailer muss her 

nun bin ich erst mal platt für heute und habe mir nun eine heiße dusche verdient 

in diesem sinne 


gruß krauthi und krauthis 7

ps habe auch ein paar bilder aber die kommen später


----------



## Lachsy (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

huhu Frank, naja wenigstens klappte eure Bootstour und ihr konntet etwas fangen. 
Das mit dem verein hat er uns auch erzählt, warten wirs ab 

Mit trailer slippen, bekommste mit der Zeit übung. Der vorteil die slippe ist schön gross. und geht nicht zu steil ab.

Warte gespannt auf deine bilder

mfg Lachsy


----------



## the doctor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

War doch im endeffeckt ein super Tag!!!!!!!!
Übung macht halt den Meister!#6 

Ich war heute am Rursee und bin mit dem Verreinsboot mal meine neue Rute testen gewesen!
Die Rosemeijer+Rolle ist wirklich Klasse!!!!! Aber es wollte nur kein Fisch beissen |supergri


----------



## the doctor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Auf was habt ihr denn die Zander gefangen?


----------



## krauthi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

man´s fish weiß  mit rot  und glitter 

gruß krauthi


----------



## the doctor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Wo bleiben die Fotos???:m


----------



## Wedaufischer (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

@krauthi

Glückwunsch zur ersten erfolgreichen Ausfahrt. Schöner Bericht. #6


----------



## krauthi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

die ersten fotos sind da 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> @krauthi
> 
> Glückwunsch zur ersten erfolgreichen Ausfahrt. Schöner Bericht. #6


 
möchte ich auch noch sagen...#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## the doctor (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Hattest du deine komplette Ausrüstung dabei?|kopfkrat Siehe letztes Pic(Boot)|supergri


----------



## krauthi (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

das war doch nur das nötigste *gg

nun ja  mal davon abgesehen   muss man doch für jede fischart eine spezielle rute dabei haben !!!!

aber sieht  schlimmer aus als es wahr  sind eben fast alles einteiler 

gruß krauthi


----------



## Hechthunter21 (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*



			
				Wedaufischer schrieb:
			
		

> @krauthi
> 
> Glückwunsch zur ersten erfolgreichen Ausfahrt. Schöner Bericht. #6


 
möchte ich auch noch sagen...#6 

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Lucio (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Hallo,

  wo sind denn die Bilder von denen ihr redet?#q Ich kann nix sehen. Geht mir bei allen Beiträgen hier so Hab ich da was falsch eingestellt, oder warum seh ich nie Pix?

  Grüße Lucio #c


----------



## Lachsy (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

geh mal auf dein profil, dann einstellungen "Anzeige von Themen " 
haken drin bei 
Signaturen anzeigen
Benutzerbilder anzeigen
Grafiken anzeigen (einschließlich angehängter Grafiken und  Code Grafiken)

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Lucio (16. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Hi Lachsy,

 meine Einstellungen sind wie von dir empfohlen. Kann es am Browser liegen? Oder am SP2? Ich sehe nix!
 Was für ein Sch...!!!

 Gruß Lucio


----------



## Mr. Lepo (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Hoi Frank,
Glückwunsch zur ersten Bootstour.  Es hat ja alles geklappt selbst die Fische waren euch gut gesonnen *grins*. Das mit dem slippen bekommste schon hin warte mal ab nach der 20zigsten Tour machste das Blind

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## Mac Gill (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Hallo,
Klasse Bericht!

Immer ne Handbreit unterm Kiel!

Wieder einer mehr auf `m Wasser -> dann kann ja unser Bottstreffen losgehen.


----------



## Marius (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Glückwunsch zur ersten und gleich auf Anhieb gelungenen Bootstour. Dann wird man sich ja mal sicher auf dem Wasser sehen. |wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

hy leute mein bruder nimmt immer so viele angeln mit, wenn ich 2 ruten dabei habe hatt der gleich 8-9 ruten ist das noch normal ???


----------



## PetriHelix (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Auch von mir Glückwunsch zur ersten Bootstour. Guckt nur das ihr nicht zuviele Ruten montiert habt, sonst könnte es Ärger mit der Polizei geben


----------



## the doctor (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

8 oder 9???????????????????|kopfkrat   ne....das ist nicht mehr normal!!!!|supergri 

Ich habs ja auf dem Foto gesehen  Er kann doch eh nur mit einer oder max. 2 angeln!!!#6 :m


----------



## krauthi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

ich hatte 5 ruten mit wobei eine davon zum jerken /schleppen sein sollte 
die ich aber leider garnicht ausprobiert habe zwei davon waren fürs vertikalfischen und die anderen zwei quasi so als reserve **
gruß krauthi |wavey: 

normal ist das nicht ** habe ja auch nie behauptet das ich normal bin


----------



## Lachsy (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*



			
				krauthi schrieb:
			
		

> ich hatte 5 ruten mit wobei eine davon zum jerken /schleppen sein sollte
> die ich aber leider garnicht ausprobiert habe zwei davon waren fürs vertikalfischen und die anderen zwei quasi so als reserve **
> gruß krauthi |wavey:
> 
> normal ist das nicht ** habe ja auch nie behauptet das ich normal bin



Frank solange du alle unterbekommst nimm alles mit   

wir nehmen meistens pro person 2 stück mit, im winter eine vertikalangeln und meine Yad clevland. mal sehn wann wir wieder auf dem wasser sind. ich hoffe meine beschreibung zur slippe war einfach  

mfg LAchsy


----------



## Forellenudo (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

@Krauhti
Schöner Bericht mit schönen Bildern,Glückwunsch #6


----------



## krauthi (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

ja danke clarissa die beschreibung war perfekt habe es auf anhieb gefunden #6 

danke noch mals für die ganze info und deine hilfe #6 

wenns es hier ein wahl zum boardie des jahres geben würde hättest du meine stimme 100 % tig#6 #6 #6 

gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## Angelbaby (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Hallo!!!

Erst mal herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Bei uns wirds mit der großen Ausfahrt noch etwas dauern, aber zum Bootstreffen sollte alles klar sein!:m


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

bin immer noch seekrank


----------



## Angelbaby (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Na soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo schlimm kanns doch nicht gewesen sein!!!|supergri


----------



## krauthis7 (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

bin immer noch seekrank]:v :v :v :v 

war aber trotzdem ein schöner angeltag


----------



## Lachsy (17. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> bin immer noch seekrank]:v :v :v :v
> 
> war aber trotzdem ein schöner angeltag



wie was???? was hattet ihr den höchstens windstärke 3 oder????? was machste den , wenne auf die maas fährst mit berufsverkehr???? 

wenn ich euch mal treffe bekommste ne kotztüte  |supergri  |supergri  |supergri 

mfg LAchsy


----------



## krauthi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

Seekrank ?????????????:v  auf welchem boot warst du den ?????|kopfkrat 
ich denke mal das dir schlecht war vom ganzen essen (schnitzel würstschen waffeln usw )#d 
und die kotztüte kommt über den kopf (gegen die kopfschmerzen) :g 

ok das nächste mal werde ich etwas weniger schaukeln * 



gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

das wird es wohl gewesen sein  wie gesagt ich freuhe mich schon aufs nägste angeln - bootstour --und dann werd ich die großen FISCHE sehen !!!


----------



## Lachsy (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> das wird es wohl gewesen sein  wie gesagt ich freuhe mich schon aufs nägste angeln - bootstour --und dann werd ich die großen FISCHE sehen !!!



willste tauchen ?????????  ;+ 
ja ja den bauch vollschlagen und dann alles auf den skipper welzen , weil er schaukelt .

wie sieht den mit der bootstaufe aus, oder macht ihr es mit "fische füttern"
:q  :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

mein bruder -der vergesliche -hatt ja den sekt vergessen ,müssen wir also noch nachholen |kopfkrat


----------



## krauthi (18. Januar 2005)

*AW: die krauthis  in roermond*

naja sehen wir es mal so die taufe ist erstmal verschoben wird aber noch nachgeholt  
habe eh im frühjahr vor dem boot einen neuen anstrich zu verpassen 

und wenn alles fertig ist wird getauft so mit hafenparty weiber und gesang ***    


gruß krauthi|wavey:


----------

